# MF wood update as of 5/19



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

ran from Marsh Creek to Cache Bar- 16-21

the log that was jammed nearly all the way across the river just below the marsh creek putin (about 2 miles below) was cleared by high water- the news came from kayakers who put in just after we did- the run was to pull rafts to the inside to miss it- we elected to run well outside and found enough water going over the log to allow passage

the log that was facing upstream at a 45 degree angle and perched on a rock just right after Velvet- is gone- wound up on the back of one of our rafts quite by accident and was rowed out(!) and removed

the log that was in Pistol was gone when we arrived- presumably removed again by the high water

looks like the spike in flow removed 2 of the 3- be careful- your experience may be different
wayne


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the news wanye. We launch on Sunday! If there water in the state when I get back we'll have to get out again.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Wayne,

Thanks for the update. After the Stillwater, Gallatin and Madison, I'm reloading the cooler and headed to the Lochsa and MFS/Main.


----------

